# بشرى ساره لكل اخصائين ومهندسين السلامه بمصر



## she_hab2005 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تم بحمد الله إفتتاح دبلوم دراسات عليا فى السلامه والصحه المهنيه والبيئه فى كلية علوم من جامعة قناة السويس فرع السويس لمزيد من التفاصيل يمكن مراسلتى على الخاص


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك
نتمنى للأخوة في مصر الاستفادة


----------



## sayed00 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

دراسات عليا

فينك يا شهاب من زمان 

دلنا علية و ارجو طرف التفاصيل للجميع لعلهم يستفيدون

تحياتى


----------



## مسئول السلامة (30 ديسمبر 2009)

يا عم شهاب انا بدور عليك من زمان


----------



## مسئول السلامة (30 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عايز اعرف كل التفاصيل بالنسبة للمدة المحددة للدبلومة وايضا ايه هى الشروط التى يجب ان تتوفر فى الدارس وايضا ما هو نوع الشهادة التى ساحصل عليها و ايضا كام سعرها


----------



## abdoonline_1 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

معذرة بس عندى سؤال
المفروض الدورات دى في كلية هندسة القاهرة ولا في كلية علوم
ارجو الرد انا محتـــــــــــــــار


----------



## she_hab2005 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا:بالنسبه للسؤال الأخ ان الدورات دى فى جامعة القاهره ولا فى كلية العلوم 
اولا: دى مش دورات دى دبلومات دراسات عليا
ثانيا:الى فى هندسة القاهره دى مقتصره على خريجى كلية الهندسه ومدتها سنتين وكمان دى دبلومه هندسة مخاطر ياعنى بتكلم على جزء كبير منها على تقيم وتحليل المخاطر
ودى المواد بتاعتها
العام الدراسى الأول :
1)الأحصاء وتحليل البيانات فى هندسة المخاطر
2)التفكير المنظومى والأبداعى
3)الأقتصاد الهندسى والمخاطر
4)تقيم المخاطر الصناعيه
5)تقيم المخاطر البيئيه
6)تقيم المخاطر الطبيعيه
العام الدراسى الثانى
1)إدارة المشروعات والمخاطر الهندسيه
2)تقنيات التحكم فى المخاطر
3)الجوانب النفسيه والأجتماعيه للمخاطر
4)مقرر إختيارى
5)مشروع

أما بالنسبه للدبلومه الموجوده فى جامعة قناة السويس
دبلومه مدة الدراسه عام دراسى واحد على فصلين دراسين بنظام الساعات المعتمده 
تكلفتها 1000 جنيه
يشترط الحصول عليها ان يكون المتقدم خريج كلية علوم اى قسم ويمكن لمجلس الكليه قبول الحاصلين على درجة البكالوريوس من كليه عمليه والتى تخدم هذه الدبلومه طبيعة عملهم.
يحصل الدارس بعد اداء امتحان فى كلا الترمين على شهادة دبلوم دراسات عليا فى السلامه والصحه المهنيه والبيئه من جامعة قناة السويس كلية العلوم 
وطبعا مش محتاج اعرف الناس ان دى شهاده معترفه من قبل الدوله واخذت موافقه من وزراة التعليم العالى
بالنسبه للمقرارات 
* أساسيات تقيم المخاطر
*مراقبة وتوكيد الجوده
* القوانين الحكومه الخاصه بالسلامه والبيئه
*حماية البيئه
*دراسة حاله
*إدارة المخلفات
*تصميم الوحدات والعمليات
مخاطر الكيماويات والغازات
*موضوعات مختاره فى السلامه
*الحرائق
*مخاطر الكهرباء
*تقيم الأثر البيئى
كل ماده مدتها ساعتين ومطلوب من الطالب 18 ساعه على مدار العام بمعنى دراسة 9 مواد من ال 12 ماده
بالأضافه الى مقررين مقرر لغه ومقرر كمبيوتر (icdl)
بالنسبه للأوراق المطلوبه:
شهادة المؤهل+ صورتين
شهادة الجيش+صورتين
شهادة الميلاد+ صورتين
6 صور شخصيه
صورتين بطاقه
13 جنيه دمغه
2 دوسيه بلاستيك (حافظه)
بالأضافه الى ملف يتم سحبه من الكليه بمبلغ 50 جنيه 
المفاجأه ان المحاضرين دكاتره من المركز القومى للبحوث ومن اكبر شركات التدريب مثل بتروسيف ودى ميزه لان المحاضر هيعطى الطالب الخبره العمليه بالأضافه للنظريه

لو فى اى إستفسار يمكن مراسلتى على الأيميل


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر 
واضح من كلامك انها بنظام الساعات الدراسية ممكن تقولنا مواعيد التقديم و هل هناك امكانية للتعلم عن بعد 
و ذلك لاخوة من خارج المحافظة


----------



## مسئول السلامة (30 ديسمبر 2009)

للاسف كان نفسى اشترك فى دبلومة الدراسات العليا لك انا خريج المعهد العالى للتعاون والارشاد الزراعى واعمل فى مجال السلامة منذ اربع سنوات بدبى


----------



## she_hab2005 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

هو للأسف ما فيش دراسه عن بعد ومواعيد التقديم مفتوحه فى اى وقت لكن فى مده اقصاها اسبوع بالنسبه للحضور ممكن بتظبط على حسب ظروف عمل الدارسين


----------



## ahmedyani (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم ارجو ان توضح لي مواعيد القبول واخر ميعاد لاني من محافظة القليوبية وهل هذا الكلام جدي ام هتاك كلام اخر


----------



## she_hab2005 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ياسيدى الكلام جدى وليس محل نقاش او هزار وبالنسبه لمواعيد القبول اخر معاد لتقديم الورق الأسبوع القادم وبالنسبه للتقديم الورق انا عندى إستعداد انى اساعد جميع الأخوه فى التقديم وذلك عن طريق إرسال أوراقهم فى مظروف فى اى أتوبيس متجه للسويس من محافاظاتهم والأتصال بى وإعطائى بيانات الأتوبيس والسائق لمقابلاتهم واخذ الأوراق وتقديمهم


----------



## ahcod13 (3 يناير 2010)

*شكرا*

كل الكلام ده جميل جدا بس انا ليه سوال كل الطلبات ديه هروح هقدمه فين اوعه تقول السويس طيب وهل لو انا مش كلية علوم هحتاج ورقه من الشركه الا انا فيها تثبت طبيعية عملى برجاء الافاده


----------



## she_hab2005 (3 يناير 2010)

اولا تقديم الأوراق فى السويس
ثانيا الدبولمه تقبل خريجى كلية العلوم والهندسه


----------



## ahcod13 (4 يناير 2010)

*برجااااااااااااااء الاهتمام*

ويمكن لمجلس الكليه قبول الحاصلين على درجة البكالوريوس من كليه عمليه والتى تخدم هذه الدبلومه طبيعة عملهم
اعتقد ان انته برضه الا كتاب الكلام ده يبقى اذاى هندسه وعلوم فقط 
طيب ممكن ارقام الجامعه عشان اسال بنفسى ولك جزيل الشكر 
على الاستجابه لطلبى


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (4 يناير 2010)

مشكور باشمهندس
ممكن رقم الاتصال التليفوني بالمسؤل بالجامعة
تحياتي


----------



## she_hab2005 (4 يناير 2010)

الأخوه الأعزاء بالنسبه لمووضع الأستفسار عن طريق التليفون انا صراحة ما املكش الأرقام
وثانيا وده اكيد ان مافيش رقم تليفون للمكتب الدراسات العليا ولو اتصلت على اى رقم ماحدش هيقدر يفيدك
ثالثا والأهم من ده كله ياريت ترجعوا للمشاركه رقم 7 فيها كل التفاصيل انا التفاصيل ده جبتها من لائحة الكليه مش جايبها من عندى بالأضافه انى قدمت الورق انا وزملائى وفى خلال الأسبوع القادم هنبتدى الدراسه فابالتالى ماحدش هيكون عنده استعداد من العاملين انه لسه يشرح فا هيرد عليك انهم خلصوا باب التقديم لكن انا بعرفكم ان كل التفاصيل عندكم اما اذا كان عندكم اى تفاصيل اخرى بخصوص الدراسه نفسها والمواد والحضور والمناهج
دى هتكون مع الدكاتره الى هيدرسوا ودول اصلا ماحدش يعرفهم لانهم من بره الكليه ودى نقطه سبق واشرت عليها
ياريت جميع الناس الى بتسال على حاجه تقرا المشاركه السابعه


----------



## مصطفى محمد وهيب (5 يناير 2010)

انا من الاسكندريه لو سمحت مفيش فرصه لاشتراك


----------



## Shayab (5 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله يعني اكون ساكن جنب الجامعة ومعرفش الكلام ده
الف شكر يا باشا انا هروح اسجل ان شاء الله وربنا يقدر الخير انا فعلا محتاج حاجة زي دي


----------



## سيناوى81 (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل الدراسة تبدأ من شهر يناير ؟
ام هذا بداية النصف الثانى؟


----------



## adel63 (23 يناير 2010)

انا عايز تعليمات السلامه والصحه المهنيه للزائرين الى المصنع


----------



## هيثم شعبان (26 يوليو 2010)

كنت عاوز اعرف من حضرتك ميعاد التقديم ومكان الجامعه بالضبط وشكرا جزيلا

انا عاوز اعرف مكان التقديم بالضبط فى دبلومة السلامه والصحه المهنيه

ياجماعه حد يرد عليه فى دبلوم الدراسات العليا فى السلامه والصحه المهنيه والبيئه متى التقديم ومكان التقديم

الاخ شهاب كلام حضرتك غير مفهوم هو التقديم فى خلال اسبوع ولا قبل الدراسه بأسبوع

الاستاذ رأفت الشحات 
أرجو التواصل لمعرفة الجديد

الاستاذ رأفت الشحات 
بخصوص دبلومة السيفتى فهى موجوده فى كلية العلوم جامعة قناة السويس وايضا دبلومة الصحه المهنيه بمركز التعليم المفتوح جامعة عين شمس فنحن فى انتظار ان تبدأ حتى يتسنى لنا التقدم وبدء الدراسه وعلى فكره هى هاتكون حوالى 6 مواد وكل ماده حوالى 300 جنيه والدراسه يوم الجمعه انصحك بالبدء فى تثقيف الذات والبحث عن كل ماهو جديد

م.رأفت الشحات 
حاول تتابع الدنيا فيها ايه اكيد فيها حاجات حلوه وجديده بس تسأل وتتابع على طول وخليك مع المدير الخمسه وتلاتين


----------



## bio1112003 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

انا خريج كلية تربية قسم احياء ينفع اكمل فيها وعاوز تلفون القسم لو سمحت للتكلم عهام


----------



## YASSER ABDEL HAMID (15 أكتوبر 2010)

هل للحاصل علي فني السلامة والصحة المهنية الحصول عل الدبلومة


----------



## petroleumengineer (3 مايو 2011)

_*ارجو الافادة:*_
متى يتم التقديم لدراسة safety diploma بكلية العلوم ج قناه السويس فرع السويس
ايضا متى تبدا الدراسة حيث انى بالخارج واريد ان اقوم بتعديل الاجازه على حسب الدبلومة
لكم وافر الشكر على تقديم المعلومات المطلوبة والتواصل


----------



## إسماعيل 1 (19 يونيو 2011)

يعنى لازم يكون خريج كليه وماينفعش خريجى المعاهد الفوق متوسطة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## omersoliman (20 يونيو 2011)

الاخوة الاعزا ء هناك دبلومة احترافية فى السلامة المهنية للتاهيل بالعمل فى مجال البترول وحفر ابار البترول والخدمات فى القاهرة و وليس هناك شروط غير ان يكون عندك رغبة فى التعلم اسم الدورة 
SPDS Petro Safety Diploma 
والحيقة انا استفدت منها للغاية حيث اننى لست مهندس ولكن حاصل على بكالوريوس خدمة اجتماعية واخذت بعض الدورات فى مجال السلامة ثم عملت لمدة عام فى شركة انشاات فى مصر والان الحمد للة اعمل فى شركة حفر فى تونس


----------



## HSE1 (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

عندي استفسار بالنسبه للأشخاص من خارج مصر (جنسيات اخرى ) هل يمكن ان يدرسوا في الجامعه وهل ممكن يحضروا فترة الاختبار فقط يعني مجرد انتداب

ارجو الرد للأهميه


----------



## حمدىراشد (12 يوليو 2011)

مكن اعرف ميعاد التقديم وهل ممكن الدراسة عن بعد وذلك للاخوة المهندسين والذين يعملون خارج مصر برجاء الرد او مشكورا تمدنا برقم تليفون للمسؤلين للتواصل بمصر


----------



## مراد محسوب (18 أغسطس 2013)

ارجو التكرم بلافادة عن مواعيد التقديم وعن عدد ايام الحضور الاسبوعية


----------



## مراد محسوب (18 أغسطس 2013)

ارجو التكرم بلافادة عن مواعيد التقدم وايام الحضور وعن دبلومة السلامة بجامعة عين شمسوتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام​


----------



## نجم4 (29 أبريل 2014)

ياليت احد يفيدنا موعد التقديم على السلامة والصحة المهنية في جامعة عين شمس


----------

